# Photo of the month - Winner for December is...



## Arch (Feb 4, 2009)

'Monkey Business' by Sabath999... Grats!








..and the runner up is 'The Park Bench' by SympL.. well done!







Graet job guys!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to both of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats to ya two.  Brilliant images. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 6, 2009)

nice job!

thank monkey photo really does rule!


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice shots: congrats!


----------



## SympL (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou all.
Good job Sabath999...Congratulations.


----------



## Bigpopa (Feb 8, 2009)

Killer shot I like congrats


----------



## millix7 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow... they both are fantastic photos!! though i personally prefer the runner up as it somehow makes me feel like I want it on the wall of my office...


----------



## so0ora (Mar 3, 2009)

Big WOW...  Congratulations.


----------



## thirdkid (Mar 3, 2009)

nice shots..love the monkey shot..congrats to both


----------



## JackGC (Mar 4, 2009)

both fantastic images, well done


----------



## David81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! what an amazing photo it sure deserves to be the photo of the month. I am so glad that it did.


----------



## snapper5 (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats, that is one great pic. The orange sure does add the amazing contrast..


----------



## hoyinsiu (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations! The monkey photo is really great! I love the orange eyes in those almost B&W theme. Great!


----------

